# اريد كورس تدريبى عن المواصفة iso 17025:2005



## basmala_khaled (26 يوليو 2009)

من لدية كورس فليمدنى بة وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 يوليو 2009)

حسب خبرتي ليس من الساهل الحصول على هكذا كورسات عبر المنتديات و صدقاً لو حصلت عليه لن تستفيد بقدر الاستفادة التي ستحصل عليها في حال اخذت دورة متخصصة بالموضوع و هي غير مكلفة يمكنك مراجعة احدي الشركات المعتمدة للتدريب


----------



## shehab3rian (29 أغسطس 2009)

هل يوجد احد يعرف مكان معتمد يعطى دورات تدريبية عن iso 17025 فى القاهرة


----------



## roro mohamed (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الهيئة العامة المصرية للمواصفات والجودة في الاميرية القاهرة يقوموا بتنظيم دورات في iso 17025 مراجعة داخلية وتوعية باسعار مقبولة يمكنك معرفة المزيد من خلال موقعهم على النت


----------



## almasry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي دورات هيئة المواصفات و الجودة دورات توعية


----------



## ايهاب السبع (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## helmy_squash (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم
اولا لازم تخلي بالك من شيء 
انك لازم يكون بحثك عن الاتي
iso 17025 + internal auditor
دورة في ايزو 17025 بالاضافة الي المراجع الداخلي
هكذا تكون حقا حاصل علي كورس 17025 و الاماكن كثيرة
و من الممكن ان تنسق مع شركتك ان تنسق مع مركز تحديث الصناعة او مسؤل التدريب في شركتكم و هو يدلك اكيد عنده قائمة
و لو عاوز اي شيء في الايزو 17025 او 9001 او المراجع الداخلي لاي منهما تحت امرك


----------



## ar7eeet (17 سبتمبر 2014)

انا حاليا اسوي بحث عن هذا الموضوع للحصول على شهادة المشروع بدراستي ولا عرفت كيف ابدأ


----------

